# freebsd-update upgrade not working



## wmatlock (Mar 24, 2015)

I had to rebuild a server and I can not get the machine to accept version 9.3 or greater so I have to use version 9.2 and upgrade. This evening I received the following and I don't understand how to continue. Is there a workaround for this message? I do know that the machine will run version 9.3 using this upgrade process. Thanks for any assistance.

`# freebsd-update -r 9.3-RELEASE upgrade`

```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic world/base world/doc

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
src/src world/games

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 9.3-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but
failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
```


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 25, 2015)

Have you fully updated your 9.2 system (`freebsd-update fetch install`) before trying to upgrade? There are two errata notices mentioned in the 9.3-RELEASE announcement concerning freebsd-update(8), but I don’t know if they apply to your case.


----------



## wmatlock (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought that I had fully updated but after a reboot I ran the freebsd-update(8) again and some more updates were installed. I then was able to do the upgrade. rehash did not help. Whatever the problem when all else fails hit the big red switch always seems to work <grin>.

Thanks


----------



## Junkie (Mar 25, 2015)

Please remove all data from /var/db/freebsd-update and refetch it again with `freebsd-update fetch`.


----------

